# Need a new yard tractor for cutting grass and hauling wood



## wahoowad (Feb 3, 2014)

I didn't want to thread-jack the other thread about wood haulers, but I'm going to be in the market soon for a replacement to my Sears LT1000 lawn tractor. It is around 15 years old, and actually runs great other than the  transmission has been slipping for a year or so and slowly getting worse. I'm under the impression these are a hydraulic type and not serviceable nor worth the cost to rebuild. 

What is a good option for a new lawn or garden tractor? I'm aware the garden tractors are a step up in utility. I only use it to cut the grass (42" deck sufficient), mulch up leaves into a rear bagger and pull my 3x5 garden cart chock full of wood around my 1 acre slightly uneven lot.


----------



## mustash29 (Feb 3, 2014)

Not bad service out of a "throw away" tractor.  Replace with a similar model so your accessories still fit?

Just Sat I was looking at the Sears website, they had a $1800 model on close out sale for $999.  Black 2500 model, 22 HP Kohler, hydro, 46" 2 blade deck.  I looked but the link seems dead now.


----------



## wahoowad (Feb 3, 2014)

Given my experience I remain open to another Sears, although in general I am encountering more dissatisfaction with them as a company. There is a Cub Cadet dealer up the road a bit too. I know nothing about them other than they have their own cult following. 

What type of transmission should I be looking for in a yard tractor? Consensus seems to be the Sears hydraulic one I have has always been weak and mostly serviceable.


----------



## webie (Feb 3, 2014)

Before you buy another Sears or Cub Cadet  . Check on what tranny has been installed in it  . I have a sears LT 2000 rebuild in my garage that I put a 6 speed tranny into. The weak link seems to be an aluminum hydro unit that  will distroy itself buy using it on hilly properties or heavy towing operations .


----------



## mustash29 (Feb 3, 2014)

I have a LT 1000 / 6 speed / 21 hp Briggs V-twin that I got somewhere around 2001.  I bought it this time of year on close out sale & paid 1300 instead of 1700.  I also bought wheel weights, chains, plow & dump cart at the same time so I got all those at 10 or 15 % off as well.

It has literally had the crap beat out of it.  It lives outside under my deck 24/7.  It pushes heavy wet snow uphill 110 ft on a 12% slope.  I've used it to grade loam, mulch & light gravel.  It hauls all my wood up from the sloping back yard.  It pulls a 900 lb 31 ton MTD splitter around the yard, a 400 lb roller & my 30 cu ft lawn vac trailer.  Before my lawn was as big as it is now (1/2 acre), I used it to brush-hog tiny saplings, weeds, briar brush and even to skid 4-5" diameter trees out to the wood pile.

I've replaced a few mower deck belts & blades, ground drive belt, brake shoes, front tires, starter motor, couple of batteries & PTO engagement cable.  Honnestly, for the abuse it has taken it is a tough little tractor.  It's biggest downfall is the fat turf tires that do not get good traction on hilly terrain.  If they don't dry rot right off the rims, I may just take the tire grooving tool to them and cut every other lug off to turn them into knobbies.


----------



## DougA (Feb 3, 2014)

If you don't need a 4x4, then stay with the cheap stuff. I finally sprung on a very cheap and beat-up Kubota BX2200 4x4 that I drove 9 hrs. to p/u.  It was the only way I could afford it.  I put a 6' blade on the back and it has saved the Kubota's cost in plowing my laneway alone.  I've got steep hills, not slightly uneven and my old lawn tractor just couldn't do it safely. If you can find a diesel, they are well worth the extra $$.
I'm on the prowl for a bigger unit now. The 22 hp just is not enough to put on a decent chipper and the snow we've had this year are taxing mine to the limit. The advantage of a Kubota or Deere is that the resale price of a good used one is exactly the same as you paid for it 10 years earlier. They just don't die.


----------



## Mryank9 (Feb 3, 2014)

I bought the Husqvarna YTH24K48 "Fast Tractor" last spring to cut about an acre of grass on somewhat hilly terrain. For a cheaper tractor (believe it was $1900), it has a beefier tranny than most and served me well in the one season I've owned it. It's a 48" deck and cuts and mulches beautifully. I've pulled a cart around with it with no issues as well, although I've been cautious when trying to pull something heavy up any steep inclines


----------



## webie (Feb 3, 2014)

If your wondering about your tranny in your tractor just do a google search for tranny problems for your tractor , I was amazed at how many returns I got on the LT 2000 tranny and this tranny was used in alot of brands and models . The inhearant problem is aluminum splines in a safety tranny that is made to slip if a person is going up a steap incline . The problem is the more it does this the more it wears itself out . the aluminum splines is also why towing is not advised as its cheap aluminum


----------



## gzecc (Feb 3, 2014)

The rear end and transmission is the heart of all tractors. If you want a better tractor look for something with a serviceable rear end/transmission. If it was made to have the fluid changed chances are its not a disposable device.
These units are usually more money, but usually worth more money.


----------



## embers aplenty (Feb 3, 2014)

Just noticed your post. I have a small collection of Poulan Pro 42" riders which are the same smell as Craftsman or the lower priced Husqvarna mowers. They are all made by AYP "American Yard Products" which is actually made by, yes "Electrolux" which made our vacuum cleaners. All the AYP share the same parts. Body parts may be a bit different is all.

If you'll watch craigslist in the winter you can usually pickup one of these disposable mowers really cheap. I have a six speed one which I use to pull my log splitter and my lawn cart for wood etc.. Those trannys hold up better under loads then the  hydro ones do, but are kind of aggravating for mowing because of the jerking motion when going back and forth. Thats where I use my hydro rig is for mowing even with a bagger sometimes. They will usually last better just for mowing.

I picked up my 2005 Hydro Poulan Pro off craigslist some years back with not too many hours at all for $200 and it even had a new battery. All I had to do to it was replace one of the mandrels. I bought another Hydro for $100 that had and electrical problem, and the PO just started taking it apart not knowing that it is was only a seat switch causing it not to start. So I have a good 6 speed for hauling, a hydro for mowing, and another hydro for parts to use on both the running ones for way less then a grand. Just a thought for when money is tight this time of year.

So, long story short, these AYP and MTD disposables can sometimes be picked up for a song with only a small problem. Keep in mind that Craftsman, Poulan Pro, Roper, Ariens, and Husqvarna are AYP with a few more that I'm forgetting and most of the other disposables like the cheaper John Deere's, cheaper Cub Cadets, and Troybilts and others are made by MTD.


----------



## CenterTree (Feb 3, 2014)

+1 on the Husky tractors.

Nice selection so you can find one with YOUR particular needs/wants.


http://www.husqvarna.com/us/products/garden-tractors/husqvarna-garden-tractors-for-homeowners/


----------



## JoeyD (Feb 3, 2014)

I am not sure I can mention another forum here so if this needs to be deleted do so.

Go over to mytractorfroum.com and look up what ever  model you are thinking of buying and ask there. It seems the transmissions in the newer tractor are the weak spots.

I ended up getting this:




It's way more then I needed but since getting it I put a Johnny Plow Jr on it that I use to plow a path from my stacks to my house and that is a real back saver. Buy as much as you can afford and you will find uses for it. Like a saw, after some time you won't even think about what you paid for it.


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Feb 3, 2014)

Great thread, I need something like this for snow plowing, will it really work?


----------



## SolarBrian (Feb 3, 2014)

JoeyD said:


> I am not sure I can mention another forum here so if this needs to be deleted do so.
> Go over to mytractorfroum.com and look up what ever  model you are thinking of buying and ask there. It seems the transmissions in the newer tractor are the weak spots.



Do *NOT* go over to mytractorforum unless you want them to convince you to spend more money! 

Seriously a great group of people there, but they really will convince you to buy more than you need so you "won't regret" it. Be warned.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Feb 3, 2014)

Im leaning towards a JD. Seems like most here have pretty good luck with these. The new ones sure are purdy.


----------



## JoeyD (Feb 4, 2014)

SolarBrian said:


> Do *NOT* go over to mytractorforum unless you want them to convince you to spend more money!
> 
> Seriously a great group of people there, but they really will convince you to buy more than you need so you "won't regret" it. Be warned.



I'm in the "buy once cry once" camp myself. 

For JD I wouldn't buy less then an x320 new, but there are plenty of older JD's out there with a lot of life left in them that can be had in the $1200-2500  range and mytractorforum has a group for every tractor you can think of and you will be able to find any information you might be looking for  when buying used. including the reliability of the transmissions.

Here is my plow set up. So far it has handled 10+ inches with no problem.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Feb 4, 2014)

WHat do the numbers designate ?The weight? Just Model?  140 320 500


----------



## gzecc (Feb 4, 2014)

Seasoned Oak said:


> WHat do the numbers designate ?The weight? Just Model?  140 320 500


 
Unfortunately the numbers don't mean anything anymore. There was a time you could look at a number and get some information. Now its just marketing.
Used to be 100 series, 200 series, 300 series. 400 series.In their defense I guess they run out of numbers.
Then the numbers start to repeat and overlap confusing everyone.


----------



## JoeyD (Feb 4, 2014)

John Deere is not good with their numbers. If you find an older 320 it is a completely different animal than an x320.  I'm not sure but I believe an old 320 is a better, more heavy duty tractor then my x500. Other then the tractor forum I'm not sure where anyone could keep track of which tractor does what.

No matter which brand you by if you want to plow or pull a lot of weight often get one that is a GT or garden tractor. If your just cutting grass and pulling an occasional cart most any lawn tractor will do. The key is find what transmission a particular model has and what kind of work it is designed to handle, which ever brand to buy. Some transmissions can be serviced some can not, some that are not meant to be serviced can be taken out and serviced.

15 years for what the OP paid for his tractor is not a bad deal. I'm going on 53 years old and wanted to buy my last tractor now. Hopefully it will last.

BTW, for plowing snow and winter use the deck comes off my x500 in about 3 minutes and parks it self in my garage stored like this.


----------



## gzecc (Feb 4, 2014)

If you want to learn more than you ever wanted to know about deere lawn and garden tractors visit weekendfreedommachines.com


----------



## mustash29 (Feb 4, 2014)

That is an awesome way to store the deck.


----------



## JoeyD (Feb 4, 2014)

I got that idea at the Mytractor forum. Total cost was under $30 using Harbor freight wheels  @ $5 a piece.


----------



## Beardog (Feb 5, 2014)

JoeyD, I noticed the fridge and stove in the pic. I wish my wife would let me keep a Farmall and JD in my kitchen.


----------



## JoeyD (Feb 5, 2014)

LOL, that is my man cave, and women are allowed! Sadly I sold the Farmall last fall.


----------



## Giles (Feb 5, 2014)

wahoowad said:


> I didn't want to thread-jack the other thread about wood haulers, but I'm going to be in the market soon for a replacement to my Sears LT1000 lawn tractor. It is around 15 years old, and actually runs great other than the  transmission has been slipping for a year or so and slowly getting worse. I'm under the impression these are a hydraulic type and not serviceable nor worth the cost to rebuild.
> 
> What is a good option for a new lawn or garden tractor? I'm aware the garden tractors are a step up in utility. I only use it to cut the grass (42" deck sufficient), mulch up leaves into a rear bagger and pull my 3x5 garden cart chock full of wood around my 1 acre slightly uneven lot.



I am the type guy that believes older is better. That's why I have a older Wheel Horse and a Gravely tractor.
With that being said--I try every conceivable fix for ANYTHING.
I am not a believer in "snake oils" but I personally don't consider LUCAS products to be in this class!
Some time ago, I "patched up" an automatic transmission, in a car, free for a friend with Lucas Automatic Transmission Conditioner. That was two years ago and it's still going! I have used their Power Steering Stop Leak and Conditioner to fix three or four power steerings.
If possible to add a Lucas Product to your transmission, that would be a cheap repair and your out just a few dollars!
BTW--I have no affiliation with Lucas.


----------



## tcassavaugh (Feb 5, 2014)

SolarBrian said:


> Do *NOT* go over to mytractorforum unless you want them to convince you to spend more money!
> 
> Seriously a great group of people there, but they really will convince you to buy more than you need so you "won't regret" it. Be warned.


where were you when I needed you???  actually, I love the little tractor.


----------



## JoeyD (Feb 5, 2014)

tcassavaugh said:


> where were you when I needed you???  actually, I love the little tractor.
> View attachment 126605



Nice!

That is what I wanted but didn't have the funds at the time. Since I sold my farmall I have been on the look out for a small Kubota with a bucket. Around here they either want to much $ or the machine is beat to death. I don't mind tinkering but I'm not looking to buy a project tractor.


----------



## greg13 (Feb 5, 2014)

Depending on your budget, I would go with an older JD or Cub (personally I prefer Cubs)  form the 70's with the old school Kohler motors. the tractors were built better than anything today and the motors will run forever if taken care of. The machines were just plain over built.

Greg


----------



## Fiziksgeek (Feb 5, 2014)

I disagree with the above comment about mytractorforum. You absolutely must go there...used to have a JD X534, sold it after 1 year and upgraded to this:


----------



## Beer Belly (Feb 6, 2014)

HOLY CRAP !.....you guys have some collection of machines....looks to be in the range of $3,000 to the low / mid $20,000 range......I'm still doing an acre with a 21 inch self propelled.....had a used Cub 1320 Hydro for a year and a half (bought for $150, with bagger, and snowblower) before the deck bearing went, and the Wife said "No" to the repair cost....sold it to buy current mower.


----------



## billb3 (Feb 6, 2014)

tcassavaugh said:


> where were you when I needed you???  actually, I love the little tractor.
> View attachment 126605



1026R ?

When I was looking/deciding on a tractor to fit my needs perusing the JD forum there got me into a 2520 instead of a 2305.

Too many members there seem to have bought too big or too small.
If you're honest with yourself  what your needs are/will be the consensus is usually fairly accurate.


----------



## tcassavaugh (Feb 6, 2014)

billb3 said:


> 1026R ?
> 
> When I was looking/deciding on a tractor to fit my needs perusing the JD forum there got me into a 2520 instead of a 2305.
> 
> ...


 yup, 1026R....I really like it.....however, I too am finding it just a bit too small. didn't figure I would want to lift as much....or put a chipper on the pto. so, in light of that, I come up a little light sometimes. most of the time however, its fine for what I need it for.


----------



## tcassavaugh (Feb 6, 2014)

hey geek....where did you get the teeth-scrapers for your bucket.....that's what I want to get.


----------



## Fiziksgeek (Feb 7, 2014)

The tooth bar is stock Massey Ferguson. Apparently some dealers don't even know they offer one, you gotta push them to look again!



tcassavaugh said:


> hey geek....where did you get the teeth-scrapers for your bucket.....that's what I want to get.


----------



## tcassavaugh (Feb 7, 2014)

I saw one in everything attachments.....cool place and free shipping . I have to get a rake to help clean up the back 40 where i'm clearing but I want to get a set of bucket teeth too to get a bite on some of those stumps.....nice rig btw.....


----------



## Fiziksgeek (Feb 7, 2014)

To sort of get back to the OPs question. Towing load behind a riding mower can put a lot fo stress on the machine. Even the small trailers can actually hold a lot of weight. If you property is pretty much flat, you might be ok with a lower end model, such as those found at the big box stores. But if you want a machine to last a long time, you'll need to step up a bit. I would start at the JD X3xx, Simplicity Broodmore or equivalent. The JD X5xx models, or equivalent from Simplicity etc are pretty stout, and I wouldn't worry about them at all. They will last a good long time. Going crazy like some of us, isn't necessary, but it is fun!

My trailer hold a bit more than a cubic yard of material, and has a weight capacity around 1 ton. I am spreading mulch in the pic, but I have filled it heaping with firewood, and it does great behind my machine.


----------



## billb3 (Feb 7, 2014)

Fiziksgeek said:


> To sort of get back to the OPs question. Towing load behind a riding mower can put a lot fo stress on the machine. Even the small trailers can actually hold a lot of weight. If you property is pretty much flat, you might be ok with a lower end model, such as those found at the big box stores. But if you want a machine to last a long time, you'll need to step up a bit. I would start at the JD X3xx, Simplicity Broodmore or equivalent. The JD X5xx models, or equivalent from Simplicity etc are pretty stout, and I wouldn't worry about them at all. They will last a good long time. Going crazy like some of us, isn't necessary, but it is fun!
> 
> My trailer hold a bit more than a cubic yard of material, and has a weight capacity around 1 ton. I am spreading mulch in the pic, but I have filled it heaping with firewood, and it does great behind my machine.
> 
> View attachment 126781


nice trailer !


----------



## Chicken Farmer (Feb 7, 2014)

Don't rule out the Kubota garden tractors. I have a late 90's G1800 3cyl diesel with the hydro tranny. Runs good pulls my 17 cu ft wagon loaded to heaping easily. You find the older G4200's for less than $1000 if you look around.


----------



## Flatbedford (Feb 8, 2014)

greg13 said:


> Depending on your budget, I would go with an older JD or Cub (personally I prefer Cubs)  form the 70's with the old school Kohler motors. the tractors were built better than anything today and the motors will run forever if taken care of. The machines were just plain over built.
> 
> Greg




I have about $1200 in these two IH Cub Cadet 149s and attachments. Both are just over 40 years old and will probably be around another 40 with regular maintenance..


----------



## Halligan (Feb 8, 2014)

I purchased the my JD X500 (same as JoeyD) last July when I moved into my new house with a bigger yard to maintain. My main reason for going with the X500 was for the stouter transmission.


----------



## Kobeman (Feb 8, 2014)

Not sure what your budget is, I run a JD 455 with the all wheel steer, Picked it up fairly cheap as it needed some cosmetic work, but I use it for everything from hauling wood, plowing snow, mowing, spraying, rotary broom which is waaayy better than raking rock, grading the drive, etc and I love the AWS, 6" trim radius with the 60 in deck.  If your handy and like to tinker like me, some of these older models can be found reasonable cost.


----------



## Firewood Bandit (Feb 10, 2014)

Fiziksgeek said:


> I disagree with the above comment about mytractorforum. You absolutely must go there...used to have a JD X534, sold it after 1 year and upgraded to this:
> 
> View attachment 126653


 

Now you are talking.

Nothing blows snow like shaft driven diesels.












Being 4WD, this pulls a 6 x 10'  trailer quite well.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Feb 10, 2014)

Nice toys boys!  Im hooked . JD seems to be the BMW of mowers/tractors


----------



## tcassavaugh (Feb 10, 2014)

I let the dealer talk me into turf tires instead of the agg tires....I think i'm going get some hybreds or the agg tires. not quite enough traction even in four wheel drive. either that or I have to cut down a pair of chains I have to fit the rear.


----------



## Halligan (Feb 11, 2014)

Here's my X500 today while transferring wood from shed to garage. I have to say I don't regret paying the extra money for the 500 series. The X500 gives you the beefier (and serviceable) transmission but it also has a rear diff-lock that is activated by a foot pedal to lock the rear axle if traction is poor.


----------



## tcassavaugh (Feb 11, 2014)

nice.....looks like your supply is getting a little low


----------



## wahoowad (Feb 11, 2014)

I like the idea of keeping it cheap...is it feasible to swap out my LT1000 weak hydro trams for something a little better? Engine seems plenty strong, rest of the tractor in good shape too as I have been fortunate to keep it in the garage


----------



## Halligan (Feb 11, 2014)

tcassavaugh said:


> nice.....looks like your supply is getting a little low



I have more wood on hand I just need to refill the shed.


----------

